
Zer0: new addictive number-game like 2048 and Threes! [Web,Android,iOS] - ChaosVision
http://zer0.io/
======
ChaosVision
Hello, I'm the developer of zer0, a puzzle-game like 2048 and Threes!, with a
new kind of gameplay.

In this game you have to create the tile n° 0 as fast as possible. Can you do
it ? And can you go further ?

Take a fast look at the game with this GIF :
[http://imgur.com/6k9wioB](http://imgur.com/6k9wioB)

How to Play ? It's very easy :

\- When two or more tiles with the same number are adjacents,

\- you can click on one of them and they will merge (on the tile clicked).

\- The number of the new tile is reduced by 1.

\- You have to create the tile n° 0 !

Feel free to share your time/score and your opinion of the game ! Good luck
and have fun :) !

~~~
jmnicolas
Now my day is wasted, shame on you ! (this is my rough way to say thank you
;-)

~~~
ChaosVision
This is the common return opinion for my game ^^ ! Everyone love it, but now
they hate me because of the time they spent on it xD !

------
th0br0
This seems to be the original game, which zer0.io clones?

[http://www.tozer0.com/](http://www.tozer0.com/)

~~~
ChaosVision
Yes, tozer0 is the original game (you can find the link at the end of my
webpage on zer0.io). I'm in contact with the dev of tozer0 since the beginning
of the project to let him know about it and share informations ^^ !

With zer0 I decided to use this gameplay to create a more addictive and well
designed game. At first it was just a test with Unity3D, but finaly I chose to
spend some time (and money) on the project in order to create something with a
good quality, for the web and for Android/iOS !

I have learned many new things with this project already !

